# ICS Music app edit?



## bbach7139 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey guys,
So first off, I'm loving JT's ICS Rom; I literally screamed like a little girl when data started working. Anywyas, I was wondering how difficult it would be to edit the default music app in a way so that the artist tab displays the "album artist" as opposed to the "song artist." I know that the new version of Google Music does this, and it greatly shortens the artist list and makes finding albums quicker and a lot easier. However, the default app is a lot snappier and I would prefer to use that. It's totally not a big deal but it would be really neat if it could be done!


----------

